# Going round in circles



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Having a bit of trouble with my microfoam, I have Expobar Office Control that I'm learning to use, there is loads of steam through a 4 hole tip. I've tried to follow the advice on the forum and dont seem to be getting very far. The milk seems to heat so quickly that there isn't much time to get the foam. I'm using cold semi skimmed milk. I've read that blocking 2 holes may work but wanted to ask if anyone can point me in the right direction, thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Practice... you should be able to use the tip supplied , unless its proper rubbish ( which i doubt ) . It's just about keeping practicing and watch some clips , it come , get a few pints of milk and keep going...


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Will keep trying, I also tried with washing up liquid in water which seemed slightly more successful,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simonrad said:


> Will keep trying, I also tried with washing up liquid in water which seemed slightly more successful,


yeah thats a good way to practice also ....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's all in that first 4 seconds, well it is with mine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It also depends on how much milk you are steaming, small quantities can be more difficult with a 4 hole tip


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I still struggle to control the steam on my oscar, after starting on a classic, and only steaming for one. But it does get easier, and as Mildred says it's all in the initial few seconds. Some people find a chilled jug gives them a few extra seconds. Or just find a friend and always make two. (I often make the kids "coffee" too. )


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Missy, will try a chilled jug, I spoke to a Barista at the weekend who suggested trying half steam, not tried that yet


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Honestly don't mean to sound rude but chilling a jug is adding a step in you don't need or require. It's just practice and technique .. there are more powerful machines than yours where people steal small amounts of milk. Practice practice .. the few seconds a chilled jug give you is worthless with pour technique in the first place . Get better by watching clips and buying pints and doing a lot . Don't cripple machine you bought by using half steam - otherwise you might as well get a single boiler unit and save some money .


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Something else you might want to try is the sainsburys 1% protein enhanced milk - only comes in fairly small bottles from bigger sainsburys but I have found it much more forgiving for learning to steam due to the extra protein it has in it. Could we worth a go to give you some confidence (or prove the tips work!!) and then go back to normal milk?

Also, what type of technique are you using for steaming with the 4 hole? If I use one I have to use it vertically only, just off centre initially, tip just slightly above the milk to get the air in to the milk. Then I move it quite deep into the milk and get a 4 way vertical roll going, not a horizontal swirl like a single hole would give.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The 1 percent ain't bad to be fair and is easy to steam. Still found full fat tad easier to use and a lot more tasty


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

I wouldn't say I have a set technique at the moment as trying different things to see if anything improves, will try the Sainsburys and full fat, thanks


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

It's this milk - not just regular 1% - http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-protein-milk-1l?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=mgRJSjEnFzstxzjOul13YaCmktk%2FGBg2kNQCyhY9rbJbAe3BsLNG%2B3TptKdhEOX6yik%2Bd5%2F%2BArOxugA%2Fa%2BFe5arth8KmJM1vzhI4xKtRZjM6h3kmGwKga%2Bgs8tIy%2BfS2Ze%2BY%2BQCuT6rQiLkBKm7cBgDuUusXr4aO4Qye2fgGpqs%3D&ddkey=http%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fsainsburys-protein-milk-1l


----------



## simonrad (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks @itguy, will look out for that


----------

